# Tight leg muscles and cramping



## TechMech (28 May 2009)

Hi folks, myself and fellow Scotland dwellers from these forums are meeting up on Sunday for a 40 mile trip through the Trossachs from Dunblane. This will be my longest cycle to date.

What i'm quite concerned about is that for about a week and a half my calf muscles and the top sides of my thighs have been feeling quite tight.

I went out for a 25 mile cycle last night and 15-18 miles in my right calf starting cramping up. This is not the first time this has done this as about two weeks ago it did the same thing on an evening ride. I usually cycle on a Sunday late morning/early afternoon as well and I don't really get any problems, therefore, I would guess that it's the cold that setting it off as i'm out to about 8:30 at night.

But as i'm not wanting to take any chances, any ideas on the best way to loosen these up for the Sunday ride?


----------



## montage (29 May 2009)

Stretches, stay hydrated, salt. Also your saddle MIGHT be too high?


----------



## Ben M (29 May 2009)

Really hot baths followed by stretching. While you're in the bath, massage the offending muscle. 

Try not to get cold at any point if you can avoid it.

If you've got some deep heat or similar, use that as well.

To help stop cramp next time, try and up the amount of salt that you are taking in, either with meals, with isotonic drinks like lucozade, or with a water salt sugar mix in your bottles.


----------



## jimboalee (29 May 2009)

Joe Beer has an article in the latest CTC magazine.


----------



## davidaw (29 May 2009)

see http://www.hammernut.co.uk/electrolytes-endurolytes-46-c.asp

I had cramping issues until I started using Hammer stuff, and enough of it with fluid.

No good for Sunday though, but can solve it for the future.


----------



## TechMech (29 May 2009)

You've all said salt!

That's interesting, because a friend of mine said that to me a few years ago and to be honest I didn't believe him.

You always here that salt is bad for you, so i don't tend to add it to food only very occasionally.

So how does the lack of salt cause cramps?


----------



## Ben M (29 May 2009)

TechMech said:


> You've all said salt!
> 
> That's interesting, because a friend of mine said that to me a few years ago and to be honest I didn't believe him.
> 
> ...



http://www.drmirkin.com/public/ezine082607.html

Also, it isn't large amounts of salt that is bad or you, it's a disproportionate amount of salt to the amount of water that you drink that is.


----------



## PaulB (30 May 2009)

This is a problem I suffered from for many years as a competitive runner and I was told to increase the salt intake. From personal experience, I now think this is a load of garbage - in fact, I take it with a pinch of salt - and the problem was eventually and easily overcome by taking Vitamin B supplements.


----------



## ASC1951 (31 May 2009)

Ben M said:


> To help stop cramp next time, try and up the amount of salt that you are taking in, either with meals, with isotonic drinks like lucozade, or with a water salt sugar mix in your bottles.


Not sure about that. Salt is only an issue for cramp when you are severely short of it - the usual test is that if neat salt has any taste, you aren't short of it - and if you eat any sort of normal diet that isn't going to happen, even with sustained exercise. You certainly don't need to add any salt to your food and in the long term that is positively harmful.

BTW, the salt in isotonic drinks isn't there because you need salt. It's to increase osmotic pressure i.e. make the water easier to absorb.

Much more likely to be hydration, posture, bike fit or muscle tone IME.


----------



## Ben M (31 May 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> You certainly don't need to add any salt to your food and in the long term that is positively harmful.
> 
> BTW, the salt in isotonic drinks isn't there because you need salt. It's to increase osmotic pressure i.e. make the water easier to absorb.



It's only harmful if you aren't taking in a proportionate amount of water. Salt isn't harmful, taking in too much compared to the amount of water is, because your body has osmotic problems if you do.

It's both from what I read. You do need to replace all of the salts that you are sweating out. Isotonic drinks also benefit from the fact that they will not lead to water intoxication, even in large quantities.


----------



## TechMech (31 May 2009)

Ben M said:


> It's only harmful if you aren't taking in a proportionate amount of water. Salt isn't harmful, taking in too much compared to the amount of water is, because your body has osmotic problems if you do.
> 
> It's both from what I read. You do need to replace all of the salts that you are sweating out. Isotonic drinks also benefit from the fact that they will not lead to water intoxication, even in large quantities.



Water intoxication? I've never heard of that before, how does this happen?


----------



## Ben M (31 May 2009)

TechMech said:


> Water intoxication? I've never heard of that before, how does this happen?



If you drink huge amounts of water, then your brain swells and you die.

If you want to know more about it i'm sure that google can explain more thoroughly than I can, but basically it's because of osmosis, which is where water tries to all be as dilute as possible, so if you take in "neat" water, it interferes with the concentrations of electrolytes in the body. That is why isotonic drinks are best for sports, they contain the same concentration of electrolytes as your blood.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2009)

I'm with ASC1951's last line. Cramp is mostly about muscle-tone and overall condition, though being properly hydrated is important.

I say this from personal experience and years of cycling forums observing the annual patterns of questions and Cramp question come in a flurry at the beginning of the season when people are digging their bikes out or starting to seriously up their training effort. There are rarely cramp questions at the end of the season.  I very rarely get cramp, but I used to suffer really badly in early season TT's and club runs. I'd carry little fitness through the winter and then gicve it hell on a 10 mile TT and die of cramp half way round. Now I'm fitter all year round and ride much harder without cramping issues. I've not changed anything else.


----------



## Cranks (2 Jun 2009)

I use Elete water, even boil my potatoes in it - Ok, sounds weird !

Works for me, I think you have to try stuff to see what suits you.

Stretching, massage and I also got my bike position checked - have you changed anything recemtly? Pedals? Shoes?


----------



## jimboalee (1 Sep 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm with ASC1951's last line. Cramp is mostly about muscle-tone and overall condition, though being properly hydrated is important.
> 
> I say this from personal experience and years of cycling forums observing the annual patterns of questions and Cramp question come in a flurry at the beginning of the season when people are digging their bikes out or starting to seriously up their training effort. There are rarely cramp questions at the end of the season. I very rarely get cramp, but I used to suffer really badly in early season TT's and club runs. I'd carry little fitness through the winter and then gicve it hell on a 10 mile TT and die of cramp half way round. Now I'm fitter all year round and ride much harder without cramping issues. I've not changed anything else.



He's the man.

After a lay-off or if you're a newbie pushing for a PB distance record, your capillaries aren't developed ( or have retracted to nearly nothing ). You will have some muscle bundles that are capillarised, but when they're tired, the others won't be getting the O2 and fuel supply enough to keep exercising at the same intensity.

Build up slowly.


----------



## ASC1951 (1 Sep 2009)

Ben M said:


> Salt isn't harmful, taking in too much compared to the amount of water is, because your body has osmotic problems if you do.


I think the medical consensus is against you there, Ben. It's difficult to take in too much salt if you have a varied diet with very little processed food and don't add salt to your food or drinks; but it is very easy to have too much if you eat a lot of tinned food, processed meat, biscuits, crisps etc. There is lots of evidence that long term salt intake above say 6gm a day leads to a greater risk of high blood pressure and strokes in middle age.


----------



## mr Mag00 (9 Sep 2009)

I suffered from terrible calf cramps in both calfs, last night whilst swimming, fortunately i was able to swim to the side. I have never had such painful cramps, exacerbated by running and cycling yesterday, i know i know.

I was reading up whilst trying to recover last. the books say avoid salt, try to consume much more fruit esp bananas. my calfs are still v v sore this morning. 
should i continue with 'rice' interspersed with some massage as i really want to ride tomorrow and the rest of the week as the weather is on the improve again. i have done some v v gentle stretching this a.m

i am drinking loads of water today, running bewtween the loo and work so far today 

i know there arent really any short cuts but is there a slightly quicker route?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Sep 2009)

Ive suffered far more cramp when swimming than I do when cycling, not sure why this is. In competetive swimming it is quite widespread so I dont think its all about salt and diet as theyre usually watched quite closely.


----------



## GrasB (14 Sep 2009)

I find that cramps come down to pushing your self to hard &/or not staying properly hydrated. Keeping some proper hydration drink or getting clear water & mixing your own rehydration tablets in will help. However this needs to be done pre-emptively. Short period cramping, when you can ride if off within 10 seconds or so by simply slowing down a little & catching your breath is a sign that you're really pushing to hard & need to back off before you get into serious cramping & post exercise soreness.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Sep 2009)

Bananas, proper hydration amd massage. Don't stretch a muscle that has cramped....ouch. Be gentle with it. A nice massage becoming firmer then again and again. Cramping is also a sign of trying to do too much too soon or exceeding your physical capabilities. Train gently and frequently, gradually building up stamina and power.

Too much salt hardens the arteries leaving the heart meaning they lose their elasticity leading to high blood pressure. Also high salt levels, sodium, play havoc with the heart's electrical impulses. Repeated exposure to high a high amount of sodium and hardening arteries will give one a heart attack.

A well balanced diet and common sense to take in enough energy before a long ride or run, remaining hydrated is what is needed.


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Sep 2009)

There is a distinction between cramp and muscle soreness. I don't suffer from cramp but do get sore calfs and thighs from training. Some athletes go for ice cold baths after training but for me the jury is out. I've found the best solution for me is gentle stretching after the ride. 

Stand facing the stairs and lift one leg and place your foot on the step at waist level so that it rests against the vertical side of the step above. The leg shouldn't be locked out straight but very slightly bent. Then lean forward until you feel some tightness down the back of the leg and hold for a count of 30. After a few weeks you'll be able to get your forehead touching your knees.

Then massage your legs starting with the calf muscles working up to your hamstrings and lastly your thighs. Ensure that you use the flat of your hands and work towards your heart, i.e. away from your feet and upwards. Helps with recovery too.


----------

